# Why is Dolphin running so slow on my computer?



## Iluzija (May 25, 2015)

Hi!

Just curious to know how I cannot get a stable 30 FPS on Super Mario Sunshine....

My Rig
Amd-FX8350 4.0GHz
GTX 760 GIGABYTE
and 8 GB of ram

With this rig I cannot simply get SMS to run smoothly even on the lowest graphics.... Any suggestions ?


----------



## vayanui8 (May 25, 2015)

maybe your configs are just bad. Theres certain settings that have a massive effect on performance. Dolphin is also optimized for intel processors, so make sure you look for a version that is optimized for amd because that will have a large effect on your performance.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 25, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> maybe your configs are just bad. Theres certain settings that have a massive effect on performance. Dolphin is also optimized for intel processors, so make sure you look for a version that is optimized for amd because that will have a large effect on your performance.


 
Yep even the best amds struggle against lowly intels


----------



## Iluzija (May 25, 2015)

Thanks guys I'll see what I can find =)


----------



## emmanu888 (May 25, 2015)

He shouldn't have problems with that rig, both of my rigs sports a Phenom II x6 1055t and Dolphin as well as PCSX2 runs really well. You might want to check the graphics settings and see if they're too high for your GPU


----------



## aofelix (May 25, 2015)

get a new intel

my 4670k OC @ 4.2ghz was able to full FPS the last story!


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 25, 2015)

Download the latest nightly build and don't crank the settings to the max. Sadly Dolphin is optimized for Intel and Nvidia. For instance I own a i5 4690k and a 750 ti and I can run almost all games maxed out at 1080p.


----------



## Iluzija (May 25, 2015)

Kinda sad that it itsn't optimized for AMD :/


----------



## aofelix (May 25, 2015)

i think its more a case of AMD processors sucking compared to intel than optimization. 


Intel have been killing AMD for a few years now when you get to mid-range + CPUS.


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 25, 2015)

DX12 will bring a huge jump in performance if they decide to implement it so there's always hope.


----------



## Iluzija (May 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> DX12 will bring a huge jump in performance if they decide to implement it so there's always hope.


Lets hope for the best cuz kinda sad news since I just bought the AMD processor T_T


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2015)

The nightly builds will circumvent a few of your problems. Unfortunately, AMD has poor single threaded performance in comparison to even the newest pentium. Dolphin really only utilizes 2 cores at any given time. If they were to have optimized it for amd, the emulation wouldn't be as accurate.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 25, 2015)

The AMD FX CPUs aren't awful like their other ones, I'd be surprised if that's the issue.
Try this: https://dolphin-emu.org/docs/guides/performance-guide/


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 25, 2015)

Yeah, AMD GPUs are fine for Dolphin but AMD CPUs are incredibly lacking. It probably also doesn't help that you decided to play one of the most demanding games in Dolphin by virtue of its Zelda ucode related issues.


----------



## RepeatingDigits (May 25, 2015)

One thing everyone forgets is that your HDD could be slow and bottlenecking your GPU.
When I migrated GTAV from a Caviar Green 1TB to a Samsung 850 PRO SSD, the game suddenly ran very, -very- fine and without annoying hiccups.
Check your HDD's RPM speed and look around for info.


----------



## Iluzija (May 25, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The AMD FX CPUs aren't awful like their other ones, I'd be surprised if that's the issue.
> Try this: https://dolphin-emu.org/docs/guides/performance-guide/


I tried that one and it didn't help sadly but thanks for the help


----------



## Iluzija (May 25, 2015)

I realized something weird that I have lower FPS now than what I've had before with an AMD x4 phenom which is considered a worse CPU O.o


----------



## Armadillo (May 26, 2015)

It's just the fx series shitty IPC. Anything that is cpu heavy and not heavily multi-threaded to use all cores, will run like crap.


----------



## aofelix (May 26, 2015)

if emulation is your thing, i'd be tempted to return processor. 


investing in an intel is such a good purchase ATM because full speed emulation for the PS2/Wii library is nearly 99% complete and possible in new dolphin and PCSX2 builds if you have a haswell unlocked processor. that means you have access to a HUGE library of games.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 26, 2015)

I was going to make a snarky "because you're running an AMD" post but it seems like I'm late to the party


----------



## Margen67 (May 26, 2015)

aofelix said:


> PCSX2
> that means you have access to a HUGE library of hacks.


fixed that for you :^)


----------



## Qtis (May 28, 2015)

DX12 should roughly double the CPU capabilities on systems limited by CPU issues on a modern rig, but if your GPU happens to be the limiting factor, you'll see quite a bit smaller benefits from DX12. Also DX12 GPU need to be very new to get all the benefits, as I have a bad feeling my GTX970 will only be compatible with the DX12 APIs, but not the full feature set. In any case, you should be able to get at least some kind of stable fps on your rig, but do use an AMD optimized version as suggested before.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jun 11, 2015)

It is not a question of "optimization", it's all about power.
The amount of instructions per cycle (IPC) is tremendous on Intel CPU, but it is a different story on AMD one.

It's not really about GHz and gigabytes, take a look on this website : https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php


----------

